# O/U 20 gauge



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

My grandson has taken over my Beretta 686 20 gauge field model😂. I paid $1200 for it many years ago. Are there any lower cost O/U 20 gauges that you folks recommend. I was looking at the Stoeger condor, reviews weren't very good. Thanks


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I bought a Mossberg Silver Reserve 20 ga for one of my boys, the firing pin broke on one of the barrels. I had a gunsmith replace both pins with heavy duty piano wire. He said he'd seen that issue before. For the last 10 years of so that has been the only issue he's had, we shoot a lot, clay pigeons he's taken everything from doves to pheasants, chukars, turkeys, ducks and geese with that gun. Great gun, the silver reserves are quite nice looking too IMO.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

The Tristar O/U's come in a couple different models and go for anywhere from $600 to $900. There are a ton of favorable comments about the brand all over forums. Sportsmans Warehouse is a dealer for the brand.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Franchi Instinct


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

gdog said:


> Franchi Instinct


+1. My wife's Franchi Instinct 20ga is a sweet gun. I keep meaning to grab one for myself.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Stevens 555 in 20 ga. I like it a lot.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Any opinions on a CZ Drake?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a CZ o/u in 20. Like it a lot. Fun gun to shoot.


----------



## DavidPhares (Oct 15, 2021)

I have a beautiful Franchi Instinct LX, and tristar trinity, both in 20 ga. You will not go wrong with either one.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Another vote for the Franchi Instinct. I bought the LX. Fits me like a glove and I love the look. I also have a CZ Redhead Premier. That gun is a dream to carry in the field, but it doesn't fit me quite as well as the Franchi.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

twinkielk15 said:


> Another vote for the Franchi Instinct. I bought the LX. Fits me like a glove and I love the look. I also have a CZ Redhead Premier. That gun is a dream to carry in the field, but it doesn't fit me quite as well as the Franchi.


Glad to know that about the CZ. I have a Bobwhite in 12 ga. that I really like and have been thinking about one of their O/Us in 20 for when schleppability is a factor.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

TheOtherJeff said:


> Glad to know that about the CZ. I have a Bobwhite in 12 ga. that I really like and have been thinking about one of their O/Us in 20 for when schleppability is a factor.


I own the Bobwhite in 12 as well. I grew up shooting a side-by-side and always wanted one. I bought the Redhead because I was so impressed with the Bobwhite for the money. Then I enjoyed the Redhead so much I bought the Franchi. Now I'm afraid I've started down a very dangerous road and I've gained too much momentum to arrest my fall.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I have a Winchester 101. I dont hunt alot of birds anymore chuckars when i do go. This one is with me most of the time. Sometimes i break out the Winchester 101 in 4-10 for a little fun. Just hard to find shells.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey Dirty,
What length barrels on that 101 of yours?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

MrShane said:


> Hey Dirty,
> What length barrels on that 101 of yours?


28" on the 410
30"" on the 20


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

You have the 101 in 20 gauge also?
I bought a Beretta SP in 28 gauge this year for pheasants.
I really wanted it with 30” bbls. but gun shop only had a 28” in stock.
I wanted to wait for the 30’s but there was no promised delivery date.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Correct


----------

